# how many wires through each Romex clamp?



## Tra (Oct 4, 2010)

I am rewiring my house after a copper theft, special thanks to Vermont Mutual for denying the claim, thus forcing me to be my own electrician::> 

I bought a great book from Home Depot that gives a simplified explanation of the NEC, but there are some items missing.

In the breaker panel, there are knock out holes into which romex clamps allow wires to be passed into the panel. I believe the proper name is 'clamp connector for NM cable'. I need to know if it's ok to run as many wires as the clamp allows (physically), or whether the number of wires/cables is limited?

I also have a few other simple and minor questions-but have posted them separately so that the title of the message accurately reflects it's contents.

T


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Typically the clamp is good for two flat cables or one round cable. You need to check the package for the proper usage.


----------

